# Shore pool



## Thorsten (May 18, 2017)

Hello
After breeding the tadpoles over years seperately I decided to breed them together and let them go ashore in the same pool. This is less work and is even more beautiful to look at than an endless number of cups etc...


----------



## ATA86 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's an excellent idea! How large is the tank?


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Ooh, what a great idea! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it! I like how it looks like a tropical beach resort.


----------



## Thorsten (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback.
The pool is an modified turtle tank, with a rebuilt country part, front doors instead of the access from above, droso-close grid, LEDs and rain system.
It´s 100cm(width)x50cm(depth)x45cm(height). Sorry, don´t know the american measurement.
The most important thing is a really good working filter chamber. Only thing to do is feed and change water every few weeks.
You can find the "making of" here:
https://www.dendrokeller.de/zucht/landgängerpool/
But attention: it´s in german ;-)


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

So I take it you're working with tadpoles that aren't cannibalistic?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Betta132 said:


> So I take it you're working with tadpoles that aren't cannibalistic?


From the website:



> The results so far suggest that: Even the Ranitomeya, who are known to be exceedingly cannibal, go unharmed together with other species. A prerequisite for this is, of course, an abundant feed supply and, as a result, a good filter system.


Hopefully he can provide more details when he is back. I'm curious which species he has successfully raised together.

Very cool project! I've always thought it would great to build something like this for my tadpoles. Tending to individual containers can be a bit tedious.


----------



## Thorsten (May 18, 2017)

Indeed I let the following species go ashore together in the pool:

Dendrobates tinctorius & auratus
Ranitomeya imitator, variabilis & reticulata
Phyllobates vittatus
Epipedobates anthonyi
Hyloxalus azureiventris
Excidobates mysteriosus
and soon Adelphobates galactonotus

Only the Oophaga species keep their clutches for breeding themselves.

About an hour ago I transferred 5 healthy vittatus and an azureiventris into the "rowdy"-tank.

Btw, I also keep a pair of ancictrus catfishes against algae in the pool.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Any updates on this? Have u lost any tads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

